# Koieier verpilzt ?



## Matrixer (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

auch meine Koi haben diese Jahr das erste mal gelaicht.
Ich habe mal einiges davon ins Aquarium gemacht um die Entwicklung zu beobachten.
Nun meine Frage: Sind die Eier so ok wie auf dem Bild oder sind die verpilzt?



Freue mich auf Eure Meinung


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Mai 2014)

Verpilzt. Auf jeden Fall die mit dem Pelz. Erlenzapfen sollen auf natürliche Art gegen Verpilzung helfen. Gibt aber auch andere Mittelchen.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2014)

Befruchtete Eier sehen leicht bernsteinfarben und klar aus. Alles was so einen Flaum drum rum hat ist verpilzt.
Zumindest bei mir 

Mandy


----------



## Matrixer (30. Mai 2014)

Das ist aber schade 
Der ganze Teich voller Eier und dann so was.
Lag sicher an den Temperatursturz von 24 auf 16 Grad.
Mal sehen ob doch noch welche im Tiefen schlüpfen 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Joerg (30. Mai 2014)

Hi Matrixer,
mehr als 2° sollte man den Eiern nicht antun.
Sauge die verpilzten besser erst mal ab, damit nicht auch der Rest befallen wird.

Viel Glück bei der Aufzucht.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Mai 2014)

Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Matrixer,
> mehr als 2° sollte man den Eiern nicht antun.


 Ich gehe davon aus das er den Wetterumschwung meint....von 24 °C auf 16 °C ....


----------



## Matrixer (30. Mai 2014)

Ja ich meine den Wetterumschwung.
Hatte im Teich schon 24,5 C und dann innerhalb von Tagen nur 15,6 C trotz 21000 Liter.
?? wie macht man eigentlich das grad-zeichen ??


----------



## Joerg (30. Mai 2014)

Das ° ist ganz oben links.
Ich dachte es sei die Temperaturdifferenz beim umziehen ins AQ gewesen.

Dieses solltest du auch leicht belüften und filtern oder regelmäßig WW machen.


----------

